# Whats up



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

hey im new on here..im also on HL forums


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice to meet you, kalebakins.
glad to have you with us.


----------



## kalebakins (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks, im also gettin a 2005 grizzly 660 tomorrow and will probably be needin advice about moddin it


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome


----------

